# My Turn to Ask! Disney Trip Planning Input Needed



## jlwquilter (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi. We (hubby, me and almost 8 yr. old girl) will be in Orlando for the week. Here is what I have "planned" - input please! I have LOTS of questions.

Saturday (3/31) - arrive at TS (Westgate VV), settle in, dinner with family friends, Putt-putt if up to it  

Sunday (4/1) - Seaworld?? Girl loves sea animals but this isn't a new thing for her to experience. Hubby thinks is might be dumpy based on him being there 20 years ago(!). What is Islands of Adventure? Would this be better? Or we can explore Downtown Disney??

Monday (4/2) - MK in the morning (will use TouringPlans itinerary). Leave for Epcot for Charater lunch seating at 2:55pm (when do I need to leave MK to get to Epcot on time?). What approx. time is Illimuniations? We can "wander around" Epcot until then if it makes sense or use an afternoon touringplans.

Tuesday (4/3) - Typhoon Lagoon

Wednesday (4/4) - Grand Floridian for 9:30-11:30 Pirate's Adventure. Animal Kingdom in the afternoon, following TouringPlans afternoon schedule (which means we'll not do the K. Safari and River Rapids stuff unless we can get FASTPASSES - is this likely?)

Thursday (4/5) - Wekiwa State Park (about 1 hour away) for horseback riding and other stuff.

Friday (4/6) - open. Maybe go back to the water park, Downtown Disney, or ???

We leave Saturday. How does this schedule sound? We have made a family pact to leave any day, at any time if we decide we've had enough. So I'd rather plan for more and then decide not to do it, than plan for less and be aimless if we are cooking right along 

By the way, I've never used FASTPASSES. How do I get one? Just walk up to the ride operator and ask? 

We are getting into the parks free on Monday and Wednesday so are "stuck" with those days but aside from the scheduled Character Meal and Pirates Adventure, we are totally open as to where we can go...my schedule above is my best idea of how to maximize our time there (and why I am asking for suggestions!). We would like to not go to the parks more than the 2 days we get in free.

Thanks for any and all suggestions!


----------



## elaine (Mar 21, 2007)

*sounds good*

make sure to go to MK 1st thing in AM---you should leave MK 1 hour before your lunch reservation---you have to take monorail to transport center, then monorail to Epcot, then walk to Norway--but 1 hr shouold be plenty of time without being rushed.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2007)

*Fast Pass info*

This is from the Disney World website:

Disney FASTPASS Information

 Disney's FASTPASS allows guests to make 'reservations' for a popular ride to avoid waiting in long lines. 

As you approach the attraction that uses the FASTPASS system, you will see three lines. One is the FASTPASS distribution line (where you can make your reservation), the second is the FASTPASS entrance (when you're returning to ride after making your FASTPASS reservation), and the third is the Standby entrance for guests not using FASTPASS. 

The FASTPASS distribution line features a clock showing what times the tickets are being issued for. A clock with the current time is displayed outside the FASTPASS attraction entrance. The Standby line will have the current wait time posted. 

Let's see how this all works. It's 11:00am and you want to go on Kali River Rapids but there's a 60 minutes wait posted outside the Standby line. You take a look at the FASTPASS distribution and see that passes are being issued with a return time of 1:00 - 2:00pm. You get your FASTPASS and instead of waiting on a one hour line, you have two free hours before coming back, bypassing the standby line and getting on Kali with little or no wait. 

For the attractions, the assigned time will give you a 1 hour window to return, so you don't have to run back to be there the minute it goes into effect. With the theater attractions, you'll have a FASTPASS for a specific performance. 

One thing to keep in mind, for the most part you can't get another FASTPASS until the current one is in effect. You'll see the time when you can get your next FASTPASS printed on the bottom of your pass. In other words, don't plan on going from one FASTPASS attraction to another gathering up slips. These machines are smart and won't issue another until your current pass allows it. 

Every one in your party will be expected to turn in a FASTPASS at the attraction. And please don't return before your scheduled time because you will not be allowed to enter. There's nothing like weaving through a crowd of guests who are blocking the FASTPASS entrance because they're too early. Another no-no is trying to use a FASTPASS that wasn't issued that day. Don't bother, they can't accept it. Jumping off the standby line into the FASTPASS line isn't cool. There will be a Cast Member waiting for you to turn in your non-existent pass who will send you right back to where the Standby line begins. 

FASTPASS is available to everyone and works with all admission media. There's no charge for using it. 

Currently, the following Disney attractions are using the FASTPASS system:

Animal Kingdom: 
Primeval Whirl 
Kilimanjaro Safaris 
Dinosaur 
It's Tough to be a Bug 
Kali River Rapids 
Expedition Everest 

Disney MGM Studios: 
Rock n Roller Coaster 
Voyage of the Little Mermaid 
Star Tours 
Tower of Terror 
Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular 
Muppet's 3-D 
Who Wants To Be A Millionaire-Play It! 
Lights Motor Action Stunt Show 

Magic Kingdom: 
Space Mountain 
Splash Mountain 
Big Thunder Mountain 
Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin 
Jungle Cruise 
Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh 
Peter Pan's Flight 
Haunted Mansion 
Mickey’s PhilharMagic 

Epcot: 
Mission: SPACE 
Test Track 
Honey, I Shrunk the Audience 
Living With the Land Boat Ride - Used on an as-needed basis. 
Maelstrom 
Soarin'


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 21, 2007)

I think you have a couple of problems.

The day you want to leave MK for Epcot will require you to exit the park by about 2.  You will miss the parade and a lot of other stuff.  Also, by the time you get to Epcot it will be packed.  Illuminations is at 9 every night.

Going to Animal Kingdom in the afternoon is a bad idea.  It will be packed and chances are good that the fast passes will be gone.  It is also a very hot park in many areas and going early is a better choice.  

My advice during Spring Break is to go to the parks very early (30 minutes before opening).  Do your thing, whatever that might be and then get out after the crowds get crazy.  

If you have hoppers, you might want to do AK in the morning and go to Epcot for dinner and the fireworks.  You won't get much done at Epcot though and it's my second favorite park.  My 8 yo son loves it.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Sunday (4/1) - Seaworld?? Girl loves sea animals but this isn't a new thing for her to experience. Hubby thinks is might be dumpy based on him being there 20 years ago(!). What is Islands of Adventure? Would this be better? Or we can explore Downtown Disney??


None of them are dumpy. 
I haven't been to Sea World in several years, but I hear lots of input and it's all good. I certainly wouldn't worry about it being dumpy.

I've never been to Island of Adventure, but I hear it's mostly a coaster park and appeals to teens.



> Monday (4/2) - MK in the morning (will use TouringPlans itinerary). Leave for Epcot for Charater lunch seating at 2:55pm (when do I need to leave MK to get to Epcot on time?). What approx. time is Illimuniations? We can "wander around" Epcot until then if it makes sense or use an afternoon touringplans.


If it were me I would leave at least 90 minutes ahead of your seating time. That may be more than needed, but I allow extra time since I hate the feelling of running late.

Epcot is a large park. Two days are needed here to see everything. Illuminatuions starts at 9:00 or 9:30, but that will be listed in the time schedule. You can see it equal from anywhere in World Showcase, so no need to waste time staking out your viewing spot.



> Tuesday (4/3) - Typhoon Lagoon


Good. Blizzard Beach is also a good option.



> Wednesday (4/4) - Grand Floridian for 9:30-11:30 Pirate's Adventure. Animal Kingdom in the afternoon, following TouringPlans afternoon schedule (which means we'll not do the K. Safari and River Rapids stuff unless we can get FASTPASSES - is this likely?)


Only do the River Rapids if you want to get soaked. Don't miss the safari. Fast Passes should be available, but check as soon as you get there as they do run out. There are more animals once the sun is not at high noon, so keep that in mind also.



> Thursday (4/5) - Wekiwa State Park (about 1 hour away) for horseback riding and other stuff.
> 
> Friday (4/6) - open. Maybe go back to the water park, Downtown Disney, or ???


I would take one of these days and visit the on site Disney Resorts. They are absolutely spectacular, and truly part of the Disney vacation experience.

Don't miss:
-Wilderness Lodge
-Animal Kingdom Lodge
-Polynesian Resort

You will already see the Grand Floridian. I would also take part of one of these days to stroll the Boardwalk. That doesn't take long unless you like to visit the bars, but it gives you a chance to see those resorts as well. Yacht Club, Beach Club, and Boardwalk Inn/Villas are over in that area.



> We leave Saturday. How does this schedule sound? We have made a family pact to leave any day, at any time if we decide we've had enough. So I'd rather plan for more and then decide not to do it, than plan for less and be aimless if we are cooking right along


One thing to remember is Disney is HUGE (48 square miles), with lots to see. You will not see it all in a few days. It looks as though you are trying to do Disney, plus a bunch of other stuff in the area. That may be too much, and you may not do justice to any of it. I'm not sure if you've been to Disney before, but if not, you may want to concetrate on just that for this trip.



> By the way, I've never used FASTPASSES. How do I get one? Just walk up to the ride operator and ask?


There are signs directing you to kiosks where you insert your park ticket. It spits out a pass with a window of time to return. Be careful, the popular attractions can run out of fast passes early in the day. 



> We are getting into the parks free on Monday and Wednesday so are "stuck" with those days but aside from the scheduled Character Meal and Pirates Adventure, we are totally open as to where we can go...my schedule above is my best idea of how to maximize our time there (and why I am asking for suggestions!). We would like to not go to the parks more than the 2 days we get in free.


I understand free is good, but more than 2 days are needed to do Disney in full. 
Maybe you have been before and know exactly what you want to see?

Anyway, I hope you have a great trip. Please feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## elaine (Mar 21, 2007)

*if you go to Seaworld, you might consider season pass*

the season pass is only $10 more than the 2 day pass---and it's good until 12/31/07, so you could come back later in the year. My 9 year old enjoyted Seaworld--the shows are very good.
I would also consider canceling pirate cruise and going to AK 1st thing in the AM--I agree, it will be VERY crowded and fast passes will be gone.  You could see the Lion King show and maybe the Nemo show--but riding any rides will be impossible.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2007)

Just to add- I didn't see any time alloted for Disney/MGM Studios. Are you not planning to visit the Studios? There is lots of good stuff there. Tower of Terror and Rock'n Roller Coaster may be a little much for an 8 year old, but The Extreme Stunt Show, The Great Movie Ride, Little Mermaid, and Beauty and the Beast Show would be good choices.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 21, 2007)

I also think you are going to have some trouble with your plans.

Your going to see very little of MK in the morning on a day of Easter break week. The park is going to be packed. You would be better off doing a character meal in MK and staying for the day. Your 8 year old will enjoy MK much more than EPCOT. You might consider doing another day at MK.

I also agree with Matt that Animal Kingdom in the afternoon during that week is a bad idea. Since the opening of Expedition Everest AK attendance has increased drastically and the park was packed when I was there in October. It is a very hot park and the walkways get jammed with people making it tough to get around. You wont see much at all in one afternoon with it being so crowded. You can forget abut getting any Fast Passes if you get there in the afternoon.

Two days isnt going to get you to see much at all, especially that week. Keep in mind everything is going to be packed and plan accordingly. It is going to take longer than normal to get anywhere. I would plan on leaving MK about 90 minutes before your lunch at EPCOT. You may wait longer for transportation and depending on where you are having lunch it may take some time to walk there and may also take additional time to get into EPCOT.

I agree with Carl that you should consider MGM or do another day in the MK.

Seaworld is very nice and your daughter will probably love it.


----------



## abc31 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think sea world is great and so is Islands of Adventure.  I just went with my 5 & 10 y/o.  They are boys so, they were very into IOA because of all the superheroes.  I'm not sure if a girl would be as into it.  However, I think you're trying to squeeze too much into one trip.  I know it is hard to resist overbooking yourself.  Orlando has so much to offer.  But if you wear yourselves out you'll end up being miserable.  It might be a good idea to leave a day or 2 to relax by the hotel pool and then do some shopping in Downtown Disney or a dinner show at night.  Your daughter is the perfect age to enjoy this trip.  I hope you have a great time, whatever you decide.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thank you All!*

I appreciate all your suggestions and warnings - and believe me, I am going to go over all of this and re-work things  

We are FL residents now (DD is even a native!) so have been to Disney before, but DD is just now getting to the point where vacations MEAN something to her - which is also why we are changing our lifestyles to actually include vacations now. We can go as often as we want (theoretcially, that is ) as it's just over 3 hours of driving.

Frankly, neither my hubby nor I are "into" Disney but this was too good an opportunity to pass up (my sister's TS, family friends being emplyees so we get in free 2 days) and I have the attitude that if I am going to do something, by jove, I am going to do it well  But on the other hand, what we miss this trip can be picked up another time.

Hubby wants to go back to the TS after the Pirate Adventure - and it looks like we may do that after all if the parks in the afternoon are going to be killer. Hmmm...maybe I can see if our 2nd free day can be Tuesday and move Typhoon Lagoon to Friday (we are limited to park entrance Mon-Thurs).

I don't know if we'll get park tickets or not so maybe FASTPASSES won't even be an option. I do know we can "hop" so we must be given something.

I am going to call Seaworld now to see what they have to offer.

Truely, I do appreciate all this feedback - it helps ALOT.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> I don't know if we'll get park tickets or not so maybe FASTPASSES won't even be an option. I do know we can "hop" so we must be given something.



Well, I think you have to be given _something_ in order to get into the parks.  Whatever that _something_ is should be what you'd put into the Fast Pass machines to get the passes.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 21, 2007)

*Another Question... or two*

I also read on some of the travel planning sites that the parks start to get less crowded in the afternoon as the early birds leave. Do you think this will happen during this crazy week? Or it will, but not enough to make any real difference (which is what I am thinking)?

Also, what is the policy on "line spot holders"? Specifically, I won't be riding any of the rides. Can I hold a spot in line for for hubby and DD (for a repeat ride for example) or will this lead to me getting stoned? I can definitely see where it would be bad if I was holding it for a group of 10 to take my place, but in our case, it would be "just" one extra person as I will totally leave the line.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> I also read on some of the travel planning sites that the parks start to get less crowded in the afternoon as the early birds leave. Do you think this will happen during this crazy week? Or it will, but not enough to make any real difference (which is what I am thinking)?


I've actually heard that some parks get busier in the afternoons and they stop letting people in.



> Also, what is the policy on "line spot holders"? Specifically, I won't be riding any of the rides. Can I hold a spot in line for for hubby and DD (for a repeat ride for example) or will this lead to me getting stoned? I can definitely see where it would be bad if I was holding it for a group of 10 to take my place, but in our case, it would be "just" one extra person as I will totally leave the line.


Hmmm, don't know about stoned, but you might get a few dirty looks.


----------



## elaine (Mar 21, 2007)

*we go every Easter week--my advice*

go to MK as early as you can and ride as much as you can--by 1 PM, you will WANT to leave--Epcot is a good afternoon, esp. if you are happy to walk around and just look at the diff. country exhibits.
We like going to MGM in the afternoon, crowds DO seem to dwindle there--plus, you can do the shows which seat a lot of people--so a 30 minute wait gets you into a 30 minute show, not a 2 minute ride.
--did you see my PM?


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2007)

Have you visited the Disney Resorts? If not, I really think my advice above is worthwhile. It makes agreat excuse for lunch, and no park ticket is required. The crowds will probably not be at your throat either; At least not as bad as the parks.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 21, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Have you visited the Disney Resorts? If not, I really think my advice above is worthwhile. It makes agreat excuse for lunch, and no park ticket is required. The crowds will probably not be at your throat either; At least not as bad as the parks.



No, we haven't visited the Disnet resorts. What exactly is the draw there? I am indeed open to all suggestions!


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> No, we haven't visited the Disnet resorts. What exactly is the draw there? I am indeed open to all suggestions!


You just have to see them to believe it. 
You must see at least the Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingom Lodge, Grand Floridian, and the Polynesian Resort.

The theming is so spectacular, it's a vacation in itself. 
When visiting the Wilderness Lodge, don't forget your wheelbarrow. You'll need something to catch your jaw before it hits the floor.

All kidding aside, it's WELL worth the time to visit the resorts listed above.


----------



## kitkatRN (Mar 21, 2007)

This Christmas will be our fifth trip to Disney and our first at Christmas. Our kids our 10,7 and 1. I really think you don't have enough time set aside for Magic Kingdom. Maybe on one of those days you have pos. to return to park you could go back there. The Spectomagic electrical parade at night and the Wishes fireworks are better in my opinion than Illuminations--esp. for your 8 year old.  You have some great things planned. Also I agree that Animal Kingdom should be done in the morning. I've read somewhere that the safari ride is better in the morning because the animals are more apt to be out and about before it gets hot. Disneyworld is so hard to do in a week. The resorts are awesome! You could spend an entire day resort hopping. The Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge, The Poly, Grand Floridian are great. Another thing we love to do is go to the Boardwalk and rent a surrey bike to pedal around the lake. If you do this around 9pm the fireworks at Epcot will begin and you can view the higher ones.  We go back year after year and never run out of things to do. If you have any other questions I will try to answer them. 
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yeah, there's no way we'll see it all*

so in one sense, we are not even going to try. And now I thnk I'll back off even more given your inputs.

Sunday will probably be Seaworld - I didn't get a chance to call after all so will tomorrow. This what I am going to ask them, in case any of you know: They offer a 2 Day Park Ticket - 1 day at Seaworld and 1 day at Busch Garden Tampa. I want to know if the use dates can be far apart (ie: April for Seaworld and Nov. for Busch Tampa). That would be perfect for us so wanna bet what the answer will be?? Worse case we'll get 1 day FL resident tickets.

Now on Monday, I am thinking MK in the morning, Epcot for the character meal and then head back to the TS for showers (I am SURE we'll be sweaty messes!), nap, dinner and then see if we feel like heading back (if our feebies allow) for the MK evening parade/final parade and fireworks.

Tuesday will hopefully be our 2nd free day - AK or MK (again) in the morning and the rest like Monday with maybe going back for Illuminations.

Wednesday will be the pirate's cruise for the child (while we parents cool our heels and our throats!) and then head back to the TS or maybe, just maybe, go to Downtown Disney for strolling and snacking before heading back to the TS  IS Downtown Disney likely to be jammed packed too??

Thursday & Friday - State Park and Typhoon Lagoon. Either day works for us - is Typhoon historically less busy on one day vs. the other? The sites I visited didn't have croud info on the water parks.

Am I getting at least a LITTLE more realistic?


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> Am I getting at least a LITTLE more realistic?


Only if you are trying to skim the surface of several different things.
I would pick just one thing (probably Disney), and do it correctly. That will take all days of your week, but I think you will be happier that way. 

If you live a few hours away, I just don't see the need to devote a vacation day to a state park. 
Same can be said for relaxation time at your TS. You live in the warm climate, and can experience "Florida weather by the pool" 365 days/year. Don't waste your vacation time on that.

All that is just my opinion, and I understand everyone has different views.
The important thing is to do what feels comfortable for you.


----------



## elaine (Mar 21, 2007)

*typhoom lagoon was crowded all week last year*

but many people save it for the end of their trip, so for sat-sat (90% of vacationers) that means Friday.  Plus, I bet a lot of schools in Fla have that Friday off.  we went last year the Fri before Easter--go early--by afternoon lines for rides were long--so we hung out in wave pool, etc.
For your child's age, you might also like blizzard beach--they are supposed to have a good area for mid-age kids (7-12ish) that TL does not have.


----------



## BGRed (Mar 21, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> so in one sense, we are not even going to try. And now I thnk I'll back off even more given your inputs.
> 
> Sunday will probably be Seaworld - I didn't get a chance to call after all so will tomorrow. This what I am going to ask them, in case any of you know: They offer a 2 Day Park Ticket - 1 day at Seaworld and 1 day at Busch Garden Tampa. I want to know if the use dates can be far apart (ie: April for Seaworld and Nov. for Busch Tampa). That would be perfect for us so wanna bet what the answer will be?? Worse case we'll get 1 day FL resident tickets.



I think you'll enjoy Seaworld.  We visited Orlando in in Jan/Feb and spent two days there and 1 day at the Magic Kingdom. Our kids are only 4 1/2, so there may be a bit of a difference in interest areas.  MK was not busy while we were there; but, Seaworld was still a nice difference being much more laid back.  Seaworld's website is very good, so I'd suggest checking that out...not sure what you plan to ask the Seaworld people, but we found everything we needed right on their website.

We set our trip up to stay poolside every other day. We visited Seaworld, MK, and Cocoa Beach on our outings.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 22, 2007)

We made several trips to Florida when my three Daughters were young and we always tried to plan activities no more than every other day. Allowing time for the kids to rest and enjoy the resort facilaties. Some of our best vacation memories are the kids helping cook supper in the Condo ( something they would frown at doing at home) and swimming in the pool with Mom and Dad when nobody had anywhere they needed to be.
My advise is to cut the activities in half and save the other activities for your return trip.


----------



## cymomtx (Mar 22, 2007)

Have you looked at www.disboard.com ? It is just like Tug but all about WDW and there it will answer all your questions you have and more!  Have fun!


----------



## dgdbloe (Mar 22, 2007)

Went to Sea World 2 yrs ago with our 2 teens- it was not dumpy at all(trust me teens would let me know) and plan on return visit this July.  Have fun- don't pack so much in  that you don't enjoy it or have a very tired little person on your hands.  Sometimes less is better


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 22, 2007)

You are going at a very busy time of year, that includes Sea World too. Expect crowds, especially in the afternoons. Having been to Disney many times I can tell you that there seems to be never enough time to do and see it all. I would suggest to hit the parks when they open. I would expect a tired 8 year old by mid day and mid week. To bad your not staying on-site to be able utilize the morning magic hours. I am amazed by how much more we can do if we get to MK by 7am as oppose to 9am. 

Honestly, I would just go with the flow. Your daughter may really enjoy sea world and want to spend three days there. Or she might really enjoy the Disney magic and want to linger at the park. 

When in Epcot stop by the Living Seas Pavillion to see the Aquariums. 

Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach are excellent water parks. Both have thier pluses and minuses. TL does have the snorkling area, which may be a plus for your daughter. We could spend all day at the water parks!!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 22, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Honestly, I would just go with the flow. Your daughter may really enjoy sea world and want to spend three days there. Or she might really enjoy the Disney magic and want to linger at the park.
> 
> When in Epcot stop by the Living Seas Pavillion to see the Aquariums.
> 
> Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach are excellent water parks. Both have thier pluses and minuses. TL does have the snorkling area, which may be a plus for your daughter. We could spend all day at the water parks!!



We are planning that in - go with the flow and bail out when we feel like it - it the benefit of a free TS, a few free park tickets, and living local - don't feel we have to squeeze every last drop out of the day  

I didn't know TL has a snorkle area! Hubby is into that and has been teaching little girl - he's going to be thrilled when I tell him! Although, with the crowds, it may not exactly "work out", but we can go prepared.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 22, 2007)

*Life gets in the way*



Carl D said:


> If you live a few hours away, I just don't see the need to devote a vacation day to a state park.
> Same can be said for relaxation time at your TS. You live in the warm climate, and can experience "Florida weather by the pool" 365 days/year. Don't waste your vacation time on that.



I understand what you are saying, I really do. But you know how it is...between work and school and general life, we don't get to enjoy our own pool very much  And the beach? We have to plan for that just like you would! So really, a day in a pool with Daddy (who is not running around doing chores Mommy gave him) to play dolphin with would be a dream to our girl! And me sitting by the pool reading the lastest thriller?? Oh, my! Sign me up!

But we DO have the tickets, we do want to "do something" so here I am, planning on fighting the crowds  "Skimming" is just fine with us, this time around.

And seriously, I really have gotten a lot better feel for things from all the suggestions and cautions here. I am so glad I posted my questions!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 22, 2007)

*SeaWorld Questions*

Just got off the phone with SeaWorld. I am happy to have found out that the FL Resident 2 Park Ticket DOES allow the park visits to be far apart - as long as both are within 2007, it's ok. Yeah! And in case this helps anyone else, it also includes the 2nd day free bonus at each park IF you go the 2nd day within 13 consecutive days of the first visit. I doubt we'll us this feature ourselves, but it may be good for someone else visiting to know that.

The gal mentioned the dining options of couse. What is your experiences with them? Is the regular "picnic" buffet a good deal ($14 for adults, $8 for children)? Is it a set time or a range of hours? The website doesn't say.

Anyone go to the special dining events - with Shamu or the luau? The luau sounds like fun but it's dinner - which means not only having to pay for that ($46 each plus $30 for the child) but at it's at 6pm (or maybe it was 6:30pm), it means we'd still have to pay for lunch AND feel like we'd last until 6pm and want to stay and eat again. That may be too long of a day.....??


----------



## elaine (Mar 22, 2007)

*my 8 yr old loved TL snorkeling*

it was her 1st time and it's such a controlled setting, it's perfect---but chilly water (colder than other pools for the fish). WE picked TL b/c of the snorkel area (but you get in and go across---it's not a place where you can linger for a long time)--but it's included in TL admission (don't bring equip--you have to use theirs).  Go 1st thing when you get there---when it's not crowded.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thanks Elaine*

We'll have our snorkel gear with us anyway but we'll leave it at the TS for the day then. Thanks! I would have hated to bring it and then not be able to use it after all (and take it back out to the car for safety!).

I guess they can decided to snorkel first or ride some of the slides first...too many things need to be "first"!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 22, 2007)

*Collecting Fastpasses*

I had this idea last night  

As I said before, I will not be riding the rides myself. So...first thing when we got to the park (MK for example), DH and DD can head for the first rides while I split off and go collect some fastpasses for other rides (Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Railroad, etc.)

Is this smart to do? If so, which rides would be best to get Fastpasses for (have longest waits after park gets busy)? And are somewhat grouped together? Does collecting fastpasses go pretty fast first thing in the morning? Spending an hour doing this is ok, spending several hours doing it is not - I'd miss too much of watching my DD enjoy the rides.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 22, 2007)

jlwquilter said:


> I split off and go collect some fastpasses for other rides (Splash Mountain, Big Thunder Railroad, etc.)


Unless there has been a recent change, you won't be able to "collect" fastpasses.

There are parameters (that I can't remember exactly) on how soon you can get your next fastpass.
It may be something like "1 fastpass every 2 hours, or the return time of your last fastpass". 
Someone here may know the exact parameters.
Anyway, unfortunately it will not be possible to get a stack first thing in the morning. 
Aim to get the busiest ones, then wait in the shorter line attractions until you can get your next fastpass.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 22, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Unless there has been a recent change, you won't be able to "collect" fastpasses.
> 
> There are parameters (that I can't remember exactly) on how soon you can get your next fastpass.
> It may be something like "1 fastpass every 2 hours, or the return time of your last fastpass".
> ...



I believe all of the regulations are in the information I posted earlier which was from the Disney World website.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 22, 2007)

Luanne said:


> I believe all of the regulations are in the information I posted earlier which was from the Disney World website.


You see, that's what I get for not reading the entire posts!


----------



## betty leonard (Mar 23, 2007)

don't know what time you are getting in on 3/31, however, i would highly suggest a disney dinner instead of putt putt.  a lot of people are not aware but you can go to dinner at any disney resort without paying any admission.

would suggest grand floridian, there is a dinner with cinderella, prince charming, fairy godmother . ....  buffett and very very very good.

also, if you plan it early enough, you may walk around the grand floridian which is beautiful, also you may walk outside and watch the fire works from magic kindom.  all for the cost of a dinner, no park tickets, pictures with cinderella would be great for a 8 year old, 

could also book a dinner at contempory resort, chef mickey, meet mickey, minnie, goofy, pluto and donald, and watch fireworks from there also, again no disney admission and you could do this any night that you are there


----------



## betty leonard (Mar 23, 2007)

if you are going to mk in the am   i would suggest a breakfast reservation at crystal palace, meet winnie, tiger, and all the gang in person and they pose for pics.

if you make it early, you are allowed in to park prior to park opening!!

what great pics of you and your family in front of castle - no so many guest!!

don't forget the camera


----------



## betty leonard (Mar 23, 2007)

tue   4/2   tyhphoon will close around 5pm  another chance to do something.


the best thing i found at disney without entering a park is the mickey back yard bbq, buy tickets, it is a outdoor bbq buffet, great great food, they have a country band and your children can dance with mickey minnie and the gang, no entry to any park required!!


----------



## betty leonard (Mar 23, 2007)

when you get to animal kingdom, send an adult to walk very fast to the fast past, i would get the safari ones first, as they are great!!!!

then you and daughter go to one of the shows, would recommend nemo, while you are waiting in line at nemo, he can get fast pass tickets, he will need all 3 of your tickets, then he can meet you in line at nem0, hopefully, by the time nemo is out you can go to safari, but on your way to safari, fast pass another ride, as your time should be up to allow you another fast pass, then you can use it when you get off safari!!


----------



## readyalready (Mar 23, 2007)

We spent this morning at MK, I personally have never been when it has been this crowded.  I don't believe that the crowds 'lightened' mid afternoon, when we left around 1 there was still a steady stream coming in and the wait times were still increasing while you watched.  We walked thru the gates about 9:05 and the people behind us in the Dumbo line were also starting with Dumbo or die from TP.  We followed his first 3 suggestions and then diverted to Space Mtn and did our own thing.  We hit the MK highlights and don't think we waited longer than 20 min for anything.  The kids (6 and 10) were ready to go by noon, we had a fastpass for Splash that we waited for cause we knew they'd really like it.  After a swim break we went to MGM to see the High School Musical pep rally and they were out of fastpasses for RNR Rollercoaster.  I bet that happens a lot of places Easter week.  We had planned on a pm show or fireworks but ended up coming back to the resort to eat and crash, it is surprising how a little heat and a giant crowd will wear you out.  

I agree with much of what has been said and would avoid a pm park if at all possible, it was NUTS!  We got at least twice as many rides in the first two hours than last.


----------



## elaine (Mar 23, 2007)

*my experience EVERY Spring break is like this*

go early and leave early! We went 3 years ago and there was a 2 hour rainstorm from 3-5.  We were at Poly and so we would head back at 6 PM, thinking everyone will have gone b/c of the rain--NO WAY!  They were all just wearing Mickey rain ponchos--it was nuts!
After that, we started going at 8:30 and leave by 1 PM---we realize we won't do everything--but there's next year.  We also only go 1 day at the front and back of trip--and spend the other days at pool, waterpark.
ps--I predict that 2008 will be esp. bad b/c Easter is 3/23, which means March (a lot of Spring breaks) and Easter week (with many schools' breaks floating around Easter--like mine) come together for the double Whammy---we are skipping Disney next year!


----------



## kitkatRN (Mar 26, 2007)

One more suggestion--if you are planning Typhoon Lagoon--We usually hang out by the wave pool most of the day when it is crowded. Our experience has been that ALOT of people leave around 4:30. We run around like crazy getting on every ride twice. Hope this happens for you. Have a great trip!
Sincerely
Kat


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 26, 2007)

*Life Changes*



jlwquilter said:


> Just got off the phone with SeaWorld. I am happy to have found out that the FL Resident 2 Park Ticket DOES allow the park visits to be far apart - as long as both are within 2007, it's ok. Yeah! And in case this helps anyone else, it also includes the 2nd day free bonus at each park IF you go the 2nd day within 13 consecutive days of the first visit. I doubt we'll us this feature ourselves, but it may be good for someone else visiting to know that.
> 
> The gal mentioned the dining options of couse. What is your experiences with them? Is the regular "picnic" buffet a good deal ($14 for adults, $8 for children)? Is it a set time or a range of hours? The website doesn't say.
> 
> Anyone go to the special dining events - with Shamu or the luau? The luau sounds like fun but it's dinner - which means not only having to pay for that ($46 each plus $30 for the child) but at it's at 6pm (or maybe it was 6:30pm), it means we'd still have to pay for lunch AND feel like we'd last until 6pm and want to stay and eat again. That may be too long of a day.....??



An update... I bought the SeaWorld FL Resident 2 Park Value Ticket this morning - and it actually says on the ticket itself that the ticket is good for one year, not just until the end of 2007. Added flexibility is always nice  

I also did decide to buy the All-you-can-eat Family Picnic Lunch (chose the 1:30pm seating instead of the 5:30pm option). It says that specific dining times may vary due to show schedules that day, as a FYI. I'll report back on how it was for other's future reference. As an aside, I booked it for Sunday but had to call back tonight and reschedule it for Thursday...no problem at all - that was nice too  

And on that note, I've had to completely change our plans around due to blackout dates for the employee family & friends tickets at AK and the water park. Ah, well, so it goes


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 26, 2007)

kitkatRN said:


> One more suggestion--if you are planning Typhoon Lagoon--We usually hang out by the wave pool most of the day when it is crowded. Our experience has been that ALOT of people leave around 4:30. We run around like crazy getting on every ride twice. Hope this happens for you. Have a great trip!
> Sincerely
> Kat



I hope so too - if we last that long! We are now going on Saturday now and it'll be a loooonnngg day as we have to leave our house at 6am to make it in good time. At least Saturday is SUPPOSED to be a lighter day as it's such a big travel day. I can only hope


----------

